# Split thread on Touring Forum



## gbs (5 May 2014)

Somehow my enquiry re St Andrews to London has been split into two - please see the Touring Forum. Would a moderator please do the necessary.


----------



## Shaun (7 May 2014)

@gbs - for future reference, the best way to contact the moderator team for this sort of request is to use the 'Report' link under your post. 

I've merged your threads into one.


----------



## gbs (9 May 2014)

OK. will do in future if I foul up again. BRS


----------

